# Trailer for Michael Jackson's "This It It Tour" Movie



## alka1 (Sep 15, 2009)

The trailer was released yesterday:

Michael Jackson's This Is It in HD Video by Trailer Park - MySpace Video

It looks beyond amazing, the perfect comeback for him.. this was going to be one hell of a show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





His voice, dance moves - everything looks fantastic. He looked so excited and devoted to his work. Sigh, such a tremendous loss..


----------



## chynegal (Sep 15, 2009)

i know right i saw the trailer and it looks amazing i wanna see it so bad


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 15, 2009)

I swear, I didn't take a single breath during the whole trailer.
one word: EPIC!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 15, 2009)

That was one talented damn man!! Looks fantastic!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 15, 2009)

I need to see this movie, so looking forward to it


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Sep 15, 2009)

It looks really good, Can't believe he is gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I want to see it when it comes out, I imagine many people will
It comes out on my birthday too =]


----------



## User67 (Sep 16, 2009)

I am really looking forward to seeing this when it's released! I just hope I can hold myself together through the movie, because my eyes still well up when I see him on TV. Him being gone is just so surreal.


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 16, 2009)

The trailer is so sad. He seemed so full of life and happy to be on stage in it.


----------



## alka1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzVivaGlam* 

 
_The trailer is so sad. He seemed so full of life and happy to be on stage in it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the movie will definitely be very emotional to watch. I've never seen him in concert, except for little snippets/clips that are shown on TV occasionally. To be able to finally see some of his live performances will be a treat to watch.

Today on Oprah they featured a small part of the movie where he sings Human Nature.


----------



## ExplicitKisses (Sep 17, 2009)

OMG. Words cannot describe how eager I am to see this movie, and the best part is, IT PREMIERS ON MY BIRTHDAY!!! October 28th. He looks so good in all the rehearsals. Just like the Dangerous Tour. I miss him so much.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 17, 2009)

I think the release of this film will break some records.  

I will be seeing it for sure.  Thanks for the trailer link!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 17, 2009)

me too Rach...seeing it and Buying it if it is sold on DVD


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_me too Rach...seeing it and Buying it if it is sold on DVD_

 
Word up to that, Tish!


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 17, 2009)

I like that its coming out right b4 Halloween, I heard he was planning on doing something special like a short film or something Halloween themed during one of his concerts b4 he died. Do you know how many kids are going to dress up as him for Halloween? I can't wait to see that lol.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 19, 2009)

wow. it looks like he really put his all into it. i cannot wait to see this when it comes out. i imagine it will be a very emotional night.


----------

